# Struts - Action auslösen bei Browser Back



## Lars_ (15. Jan 2007)

Hallo, 
ich beziehe mich auf diesen Link hier.

http://www.mail-archive.com/struts-user@jakarta.apache.org/msg13851.html

...You go back to the jsp, but miss the Action Class,
which is often a bad thing.

Mein Problem. Ich habe auf einer Struts jsp Seite einen Button, der eine Action auslöst und auf dieser Seite Namen auflistet, die verlinkt sind. Klicke ich nun einen solchen Link an und benutze dann den Browser Back Button, und will anschließend erneut die Action des Buttons auf dieser Seite auslösen, fliegt natürlich eine Exception weil die entsrpechende Action nicth vorhanden ist (cannot find bean x in any scope).
Ich habe die obigen Anregungen ausprobiert aber bei mir hilft das nicht so recht. Es passiert nichts ? Ein Token verwende ich auch nicht, hab ich nicht ganz kapiert wie das funktioniert, sofern überhaupt eines benötigt wird.
Weiß da jemand was man genau machen muss ?  
Habt vielen Dank schonmal !


----------



## Gast (15. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

dein genauer Sourcecode ist mir unbekannt.
Folglich habe ich nur die Vermutung, dass du eine bean im scope "request" hast, die du über die Navigation(back button) verlierst.
Eine Lösung bestehrt darin den scope auf "session" zu setzen (Konfiguration der Action in der struts.xml). Dann ist allerdings darauf zu achten, dass Objekt irgendwo wieder zu entfernen, damit nicht der Arbeitsspeicher mit ungenutzten Objekten in der Session zugemüllt wird.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Lars_ (15. Jan 2007)

Hallo, 
super, genau so ist es. Danke


----------

